# No internet light on Linksys router



## mattinsocal8911 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi guys and gals I Have no internet light on my linksys router BEFSR42 v3.
It was working great with static IPs on the computers and ports forwarded for BF2 (worked better on DMZ enabled) . Well I changed to DMZ disabled and told it to block anon internet requests and next day there was no light.
Do these things just die sometimes?
I will try to set it up again and reset the router as per instructions.
I have been thinking on up grading to other router-any recommendations which would allow BF2 to run without going to DMZ enabled?? 
Thanks for your quick replies.:wave:


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

I would check to make sure you do not have a cable problem between your modem and router. 

But from time to time I have had Ethernet ports on Linksys gear die. Usually they are LAN ports and I just fill them with silicon sealer so I cannot plug anything into them. 

But if your WAN port is really gone, then you now just have a spare Ethernet switch.

JamesO


----------



## mattinsocal8911 (Dec 3, 2006)

JamesO said:


> I would check to make sure you do not have a cable problem between your modem and router.
> 
> But from time to time I have had Ethernet ports on Linksys gear die. Usually they are LAN ports and I just fill them with silicon sealer so I cannot plug anything into them.
> 
> ...


OK going to switch the wires around and maybe wiggel the connectors. I have put another wire between the modem and the router and it is working with the light on and everything. I have the suspect wire connecting presario to the router now and it s working for the moment.
Just curious would a linux server setup on home computer require a different router (more powerful ?). I am thinking about linux and Free BSD server setups on unused computers. Thanks
:wave: PS maybe I should take second question to other section right?


----------



## mattinsocal8911 (Dec 3, 2006)

everything seems OK with the suspected wire being installed from router to the presario computer, however there is no stress on any connectors (like before). Also I am thinking there could be other reasons why this wire would be faulty such as abuse from a previous customer of the store or a manufacturer defect. Any way to solve the problem I must stop using the wire and replace it with a new wire so I will not have more problems with connectivity. Further, I will be eliminating a source of problems in any future connectivity problem. Thank you for you quick response Good Bye.:wave:


----------

